
Tinder but for food? - elied1984
I was hungry and didn’t know what to eat.. So I decided to make an app that shows food plates from restaurants around your location.<p>It just got approved on Google Play for android users: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;5b6Rtu<p>If you want me to create it for ios users please let me know in the comments!
======
ocdtrekkie
As someone who tends to order the items on the menu shown in the pictures on
the menu, I think I can appreciate this quite a bit. All the data, including
the plate pictures is from Yelp, I take it?

The only thing I'd be personally worried about, is those scenarios like
ordering from McDonald's: Where the picture on the board looks amazing, but
the meal looks like mush. I suppose the overall Yelp rating would reflect if
the food was actually poor.

But I'd particularly enjoy if the pictures of the food were user submitted.

~~~
elied1984
thank you I really appreciate it the feedback :) I wrote this by myself so
I'll def be adding other sources aside from Yelp but since I'm the only person
on it, it will take me little longer to do it

